# Car seat advice??



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Any recommendations for a great, safe (and cute) car seat for my Bella???? We are a very "on the go" family and I want Bella to be safe and comfy when she rides with us. I know that riding in our laps is not safe and riding in the back of the SUV in a crate is no fun for her. I would like to get something that I can put between the boys in the backseat so that they can enjoy her company.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Please remember safety over fun when traveling in the car


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

We have the little booster seats that are raised up so that they can see out of the window. They are all fleece inside, so they are good for naps too. The car seat belt goes through the back of the booster seat so that it won't slide off the car seat. The puppy wears a harness, and there is a strap inside the seat that attaches to the harness, so that they can't jump out. They can move around in the seat a little bit.
I guess putting them in a crate would be safer, but they love to look out.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have this one. FIts two, but there is a medium sized one that is about $74.00 that will fit a single dog. Love it. They can see out and very safe.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a booster seat that the dogs love but it isn't exactly made to keep them safe. If you are specifically looking for the safest way to travel with them in the car, either keeping them crated or buying a crash tested harness are the best options. I don't think there are any booster seats that are truly safer.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

LJSquishy said:


> I have a booster seat that the dogs love but it isn't exactly made to keep them safe. If you are specifically looking for the safest way to travel with them in the car, either keeping them crated or buying a crash tested harness are the best options. I don't think there are any booster seats that are truly safer.


 :goodpost: I'm kind of thinking the same thing. I did just buy Bella a booster bucket for the car, but it is because her crate was beating the heck out of the inside of my tiny Toyota Yaris (which is about the size of a matchbox car lol). We are scheduled for a vacation to Myrtle Beach in April, and I could not figure out how to pack 2 people and 1 fluff in my tiny car with a weeks worth of stuff and big old doggy crate lol. Anyway, I will be trying the booster seat this afternoon for the 1st time (to take her to the Vet). It was only about $30 and Petco has a great return policy.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I am also afraid of the booster seat. In an accident,... I hate to think.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> I have this one. FIts two, but there is a medium sized one that is about $74.00 that will fit a single dog. Love it. They can see out and very safe.
> Amazon.com: Snoozer Lookout II Pet Car Seat, Large, Black: Pet Supplies


 
Pam that is a great one, very similar to the one I have for my two. The one I got was from GW Little, but yours seems to be so very close to mine. So that is a great source.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

From what I have read, the booster seats are perfectly safe as long as they are used correctly. You must attach the strap to a harness, never a collar. It must be adjusted to a length that the dog cannot try to jump or fall off the seat (and be dangling). It can be used with the safety harness' that are sold. The whole idea of dog care seats is to prevent you dog from becoming a flying object in the car should you brake suddenly or have a collision. As long as the seat is secured by the car seat belt and the dogs are appropriately tethered, they are as safe as any other method. As for crating in the back of the car, if the crate is not strapped in (as in the back of a station wagon or SUV) it too will become a flying object with you dog in it. So, crates are good, only if secured. Dogs loose in the car, or on your lap are at risk. We had a very sad incident of this on SM. I think her name was Leah. She was in her Daddys lap and he had a collision and she was killed due to the impact.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

allheart said:


> Pam that is a great one, very similar to the one I have for my two. The one I got was from GW Little, but yours seems to be so very close to mine. So that is a great source.


I think GW Little sells the same one, we probably have the same seat! (can you fit all three in there??)


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> I think GW Little sells the same one, we probably have the same seat! (can you fit all three in there??)


I probably could . But we haven't as yet traveld with all 3 :blink:, but I do think it would defintely hold all 3. Leo would have a fiield day with a kissing fest . When traveling with Ana, I sit with her in the back in her bag. 

We probably do have the same seat . I would go with where you got it :thumbsup:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I also have the same seat from g.w little. If you go to that site they have a great overview I the sizes colors and different options. The best I have found as far as those seats go. Other sites dont show all the stuff in the same way! I have the large seat for two dogs and they looooove it. I was going to go the cheaper route and get the seat with the fur on the inside but I ended up just getting the other because of the pillow and let me tell you I wish I had a bed like this! It is also very secure when I buckeled it up If you pull it it really stays. They love it and I actually bought it somewhere else because of free shipping. It was about $35 dollars for the shipping on GW little! I bought the harnesses off GW little and had them monogrammed and they have ones that are for the car so dont just look at the regular harnesses. When I got the harnesses of course they had a special running for free shipping on all seats lol. I used an email coupon for the harnesses to get 20 percent off so it worked out great! The only reason I wanted the seat from GW little was bc you could put the name on it for 10 dollars but since it was for both I couldn't figure out what to put that would be short enough. I used buy.com and my friend got hers from GW little and they are exactly the same. Same box and everything. We love it! I have the pink lol so it is cute!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I presently have a very similar car booster to Pammy's but it is German and has only one tether. I was looking for one now w/2---but opted for the dual sturdi travel bag which I will secure w/the seat belt & it will have a multi purpose as I can also fly w/it. I am not sure how it will work, but if it isn't really secure I will try again as I can always use the travel bag. With the sturdi bag I can also zip them in & they will have individual compartments. It won't be a booster but I can put firm pillows under it to make it taller. I can use my extra seat-belt tether which is very secure. I'll let you know how it works after the end of April.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the great recommendations! I will definitely be looking into the safest one possible. That is sooooo awful about the SM member fluff. I can't even begin to imagine how traumatic that would be. . There is a man here in town who, for years, has ridden around with his Yorkie hanging out the driver's side window!! He steers with one had and with the other he literally holds onto his Yorkie by the tail while the rest of his dog's body is hanging out the window and down the side of the car!!! I just want to scream "how stupid are you?!!!!!". I am sure people think it is hilariously cute when they first see them but when you think about what could happen, we'll... 

I don't know how that little dog has survived unscathed all these years!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> I have this one. FIts two, but there is a medium sized one that is about $74.00 that will fit a single dog. Love it. They can see out and very safe.
> Amazon.com: Snoozer Lookout II Pet Car Seat, Large, Black: Pet Supplies


I have the Snoozer also and love it!


----------



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

We just got the Snoozer Large Luxury Lookout in Microsuede and have left it out for Sophie to get used to before putting it in the car. She has jumped up and curled up in it a few times now. :thumbsup: I also ordered the two harnesses for her and the new puppy and the car seat looks like it will be big enough for two small dogs to be able to curl up if they wanted to. I am really looking forward to using it in the car because it is hard enough and unsafe, I know, to have Sophie on my lap while I am driving, and she wants to see out the window... This sits high up so that the pups can have a nice view while also being very comfortable, and safe. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I also have the Snoozer and my girls have been to New Jersey (to Pat's Puppy Party) and back in it - they do beautifully and it gives them a great place to nap while secured with a safety harness.


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I have the large Snoozer for my girls and I love it. I feel that it's very safe for the fluffs.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

It is so very ture, car seats for our babies are the safest way to go. I love mine and I sit in the back with them. 

I did hear of the terrible sad tradedgy, of a poor baby and the owners, when the baby was sitting in front on the owners lap. So very sad.

Mine is call the lookout car seat I am pretty sure.

I know you will find the perfect one dear Hope 

Hugs,


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Halo is in a Kurgo Skybox in the picture...It lifts him off the seat so the airbags won't go off and he can see in the window...It hooks to his harness so he is safe.


----------

